# Schaltschrank im Aussenbereich



## Andreas95 (6 Mai 2017)

Hallo,

ich habe vor einen Schaltschrank im Aussenbereich aufzustellen. Da ich bisher jedoch nur mit dem Schaltschrankbau im Innenbereich vertraut bin habe ich dazu ein paar Fragen:

 Der Schaltschrank wird so gut wie ungeschuetzt vor Witterung und Sonne sein. Das bedeutet, dass sich der Schaltschrank vermutlich ganz schnell sehr stark aufheizt. Problematisch wird es fuer mich ab ca 50 Grad und da diese Temperatur im Sommer vermutlich schnell erreicht wird benoetige ich eine Loesung um den Schaltschrank im unteren Temperatur-Bereich zu halten.
Mein erster Gedanke war natuerlich eine Belueftung. Das Problem dabei ist, dass ich dadurch eine Oeffnung nach Aussen brauche und dadurch der Schaltschrank nicht mehr vollstaendig Wasser-/Staubdicht ist.

Gibt es spezielle Schaltschraenke (evtl mit spezieller Beschichtung/daemmung oder Aehnliches) die das Aufheizen durch Sonne verhindern? Oder habt ihr Ideen wie ich das Problem im Griff bekommen koennte?

Ausserdem: Ich muss von diesem Schaltschrank auch Gummileitungen verlegen. Um diese zu Schuetzen habe ich vor sie in einem Kabelschutzschlauch aus Kunststoff zu verlegen. Werde ich hier auch Probleme bekommen von der Hitze durch Sonneneinstrahlung? (Eine Leitung (Im Schutzschlauch) wird zwangslaeufig dauerhaft Kontakt mit geteertem Boden haben, und dieser heizt sich ja gewoehnlich auch sehr stark auf). Wenn ja, gibt es hierfuer eine Loesung? Oder gibt es eine Moeglichkeit zu berechnen wie und welche Leitungen/Schutzschlaeuche ich verwenden muss um sicherzugehen dass ich dadurch keine Probleme bekomme?

Ausserdem: Um die Leitungen in den Schaltschrank zu fuehren muss ich ja Loecher bohren. Die Zugentlastungen usw haben meist eine ausreichende IP-Norm fuer die Bedingungen. Wie bekomme ich diese jedoch in Verbindung mit dem Loch im Schaltschrank wieder zu 100% Strahl wasserdicht (Regen usw) ?

Falls ich noch Angaben braucht einfach Fragen. Danke!


----------



## Astranase (6 Mai 2017)

Das könnte schwierig werden. Ich würde zumindest ein Regendach fordern und dann sind Lüfter kein Problem.
Eine Beschichtung gibt es nicht.
Denke daran, dass es im Winter sehr kalt im Schrank werden kann

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dr.MirakulixX (6 Mai 2017)

Sehe das auch als nicht so einfach an wie du das gerne haben möchtest. 
Die Frage ist aber auch ob du das nicht alles etwas extrem forderst. 
Zwischen IP66K und es soll kein Regen eindringen gibt es ja ein paar Unterschiede. 
Muss es wirklich gegen Strahlwasser geschützt sein ?
In welche Richtung ? 
Die Frage bezieht sich vor allem auf deine Leitungseinführungen. In der Regel erfolgen diese ja von Unten. Hier sollte Regen vernachlässigt werden können wenn du gescheite Verschraubungen nimmst. 
Hier solltest du aufgrund der Witterung, Warm/Kalt Wechsel etwas mehr investieren und Verschraubungen aus Metall verwenden. 
Ich gebe dir recht 50^C sind schon nicht so schön für empfindliche Elektrik. Aber was kommt da so alles rein ?
Welche Baugrösse wird beim Schaltschrank angestrebt ?
Wie hoch ist dein Budget für die ganze Sache ?


----------



## Cassandra (6 Mai 2017)

Hallo Andreas95,

Schutz vor direkter Sonneneinstrahlung macht Sinn. Ebenso das verhindern von Frost und Kondenswasser.
Es gibt spezielle Schränke für den Außenbereich, oder das Konzept Schrank im Schrank.
Beides ist leider recht teuer, so dass du einem normalen Schrank auch recht schnell ein günstiges Häuschen spendieren kannst. Ganz besonders, wenn bei schlechtem Wetter ein Elektriker ran muss. Der wird dir dankbar sein, dass du 200-300€ mehr investiert hast!
https://www.gartenhaus-profi.de/Gartenhaus/28mm-Blockhaus/Karibu-Fahrradgarage-mit-Tonnendach
https://www.hood.de/i/container-lag...rtenhaus-abstellraum-lager-halle-50683643.htm

Hier findet du eine ältere Diskussion:
Schaltschrank im Aussenbereich: Temperatur + Kondeswasser?

LG Cassandra


----------



## a.w.c.s (7 Mai 2017)

Hallo,
ein paar Anmerkungen.
Gegen Kälte kann man problemlos eine thermostatgesteuerte Heizung einsetzen.
Ein Sonnenschutzdach hilft schon sehr viel und wenn es richtig angebracht und konstruiert ist, entsteht ein kleiner Luftstrom, der kühlt. Außerdem kann man z.B. Kühlteile einsetzen, s.g. "heatpipes" oder aktive Kühlgeräte.
Verschraubungen kann man mit Dichtungen in den Schrank montieren.
Gummileitungen im Schutzrohr auf Asphalt sind schon problematischer. Evtl. "Hochtemperaturleitungen" verwenden.


----------



## Hendrik1988 (7 Mai 2017)

Schau dir mal die Hygienic Design Version von Rittal an. Die Schränke sind dicht und es gibt genügend Anbauteile um deine Anforderungen zu erfüllen.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Andreas95 (8 Mai 2017)

Danke für die Antworten!

Ich denke, ein Regendach und Lüfter hören sich vielversprechend an. Durch das Regendach könnte ich zusätzlich direkte Sonneneinstrahlung vermeiden und durch ein Filter das eintreten von Staub.
Wegen Kondenswasser beziehungsweise die Kälte bin ich noch am zweifeln. Im Schaltschrank kommen nur Bauteile zum Einsatz, die für -20 Grad ausgelegt sind. (Motorschutz, Hauptschütz, LSS, Netzgerät, 24V Sicherung). Deshalb dürfte die Kälte keine Probleme bereiten. Muss ich bei diesen recht unsensiblen Bauteilen überhaupt auf Kondenswasser achten? Oder reichen hier einfache anti Feuchtigkeitsbeutel im Schaltschrank aus? 

Außerdem: Ich verwende Den Schaltschrank unter Anderem um einen Drehstrommotor anzusteuern. Dieser ist, wie der Schaltschrank, auch ungeschützt im Freien. Soweit alles gut, nur mache ich mir sorgen wegen des Lüfters. Wenn ein Motor mit IP 55 (u.A. Schutz gegen Strahlwasser) angegeben ist, schadet es ihn überhaupt wenn etwas Feuchtigkeit in den Lüfter eindringt? Ich werde diesen auch mit einem Regendach schützen, jedoch kann es immer vorkommen das etwas eindringt (auch wenn die Lüfter-Öffnung nach unten zeigt).
Und kann ich diesen auch der Sonne aussetzen ? Lüften tut er ja nur wenn er läuft, was nur sehr selten vorkommt da er nur ein paar mal am Tag getippt wird (Maximal 5s Laufzeit am Stück).
Oder ist die Hitze durch die Sonne im Sommer problematisch, auch wenn er immer nur sehr kurz läuft?
(Für den Winter hat der Motor eine Eigenheizung).


----------



## a.w.c.s (8 Mai 2017)

Kondenswasser im Schaltschrank ist immer problematisch. Aber auch dagegen filft eine thermostatgesteuerte Schaltschrankheizung.
Für den Motor sehe ich keine Prbleme.


----------

